# 65 hood scoop gasket



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a gasket that goes in the hood scoop under the bolt in piece- on page 83 of my bible( Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide by Zazarine and Roberts) the exploded view of the front sheet metal shows the bolt in scoop and under it what looks like a gasket- does anyone have one in their 65? thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't find the gasket either. I just used some black body puddy/cauk in the rolls. I layed out a few layers, then bolted the scoop onto it, cleaned up any excess, then painted it all the body color.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had 9 '65-'67 GTO's in the past 30 years...none of them had a gasket!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have never seen one either.


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a '65 Goat and have owned it since 1988 and when it came time for a repaint there was some sort of black 'rubber' like sealant where the scoop and hood meets. Looks like it was put there to stop water from getting in. I am unsure if it was put there by someone in the past or was it original. My car appeared to have the original paint. The 'sealant' looked just like the black glue/ sealant that was used on the front and rear glass. Not sure though.....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks guys- i think i will run a bead of 5200 sealant or something just to keep the parts seperated


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't use anything that will 'glue' it down. You may need to remove it later.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is no need for any sealer or adhesive of anything else there. It's like using silicone sealer to install a tail light bulb, or using sealer under a GTO 1/4 panel emblem.... WHY?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah ok fair enough-no sealant just bolts tks again guys


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

After thinking about this, it makes sense to NOT have a gasket or sealer under the scoop. It would only retain moisture like the tail light gaskets on the 67's that caused the tail panel to rust out. It seems no matter how hard we try to keep water out of something, it always finds a way in. Might as well let it get out and dry up too.


----------

